# Online Games laggen wie Sau



## Schneeerich (20. Dezember 2014)

Nabend Leute,

ich raste hier bald aus.

Habe jetzt seit einem guten Jahr kein PC mehr gezockt und mir vor 3-4 Wochen nen neuen PC gekauft.

Online BF4 und CS Source  lagt bei mir in regelmäßigen Abständen von ca 10-15 Sekunden so dermaßen, dass echt das Spiel für ca 2 Sekunden hängt.

Offline bei Far Cry 4 hab ich absolut keine Probleme. Deshalb schließe ich RAM Probleme aus.

Hab "nur" nen 2000er DSL Anschluß, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt.
Ich hab früher mit einem normalen ISDN Anschluss ja einwandfrei/lagfrei zocken können. CS Source zumindest.

Grad nen Speedtest gemacht. DL 2,1MBit ; UL 0.165 MBit.
Liegts vllt am schei** Upload?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2014)

Also, erst Mal die Frage: laufen denn die Spiele im Singleplayermodus einwandfrei? Was für Hardware hat denn Dein PC? Sind ALLE Treiber bereits aktuell? Lädst Du vlt nebenbei noch was runter, wenn du Online spielst?


----------



## Monalye (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem bis vor kurzem auch, vor allem bei Blizzard wurde ich regelmäßig abgeworfen, Spielabbrüche, Lags, nichts für schwache Nerven. Seit 2 Wochen hab ich das Internet geändert. Ich hab' nun 10 Mbit Upload und 50 Mbit Download, seitdem hab ich so gut wie keine Probleme mehr. Davor hatte ich 21 Mbits Download und 5,76 Mbits Upload. Ich hätte mir nie gedacht, das diese Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle spielen könnte, bei Steam hab ich regelmäßig mit 2 Mbits runtergeladen, aber als ich die neue Hardware bekommen hatte und die alte testen ließ wurde festgestellt, das die kaputt war. Die blieb immer wieder mal einfach stehen, ein paar Sekunden lang, dann lief sie wieder an... vereinfacht ausgedrückt, kann es nicht besser beschreiben.

Deshalb würde ich in Zukunft immer zuerst den Router im Shop testen lassen, bevor ich am System selbst zweifle. Doch, bei deinem UL, hast du dich da nicht bei der Kommastelle vertan, 0,165 Mbit klingt krass wenig. ich hab da jetzt 10 Mbits, davor 5,76... unter 1 gibt es das überhaupt?


----------



## Schneeerich (20. Dezember 2014)

Also zur Hardware: 1231v3, 8GB Ballistic, H97 D3H und GTX 970, Win7 x64 auf ner SSD.

Ja, Treiber alle aktuell. Habe den PC ja erst paar Wochen.
Runterladen tue ich nichts nebenbei.

Ja, offline funzt alles einwandfrei. 

Nein, es sind echt nur 165kbit/s. Traurig aber wahr.
Im direkten Haus neben mir gibs 100MBit von Kabel Deutschland und ich muss im Jahr 2014 mit 2MBit rumeiern. Zum Kotzen.


----------



## Batze (21. Dezember 2014)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Hab "nur" nen 2000er DSL Anschluß, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt.
> 
> Liegts vllt am schei** Upload?
> 
> Grüße



Deine Probleme hast du dir damit selbst beantwortet.

Genau daran liegt es.
Das ist, um es gelinde zu sagen, Steinzeit Internet.

Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage, aber wer wie du im Nachbarhaus so fettes Internet hat und sich dann von der Telekom oder was auch immer so etwas aufschwatzen lässt ohne sich vorher zu informieren, sorry, selbst schuld in der heutigen Zeit.
Alles wird in den Medien breitgetreten, da sollte man wissen was Sache ist.
Eine Suche bei Google und du hättest bescheid gewusst, und innerhalb von ein paar Minuten gewusst was bei dir möglich ist.
Wer das nicht weiß, aber mit BF4 (ein eigentliches Online Game) rumeiert, wie gesagt, selbst schuld.


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

Moment mal! Ich und nicht informieren? Falsch gedacht.
Ich hab mich informiert und bei mir geht nicht mehr wie 2000er DSL.

Ich wohne im 2ten Haus in der Strasse und das erste Haus (das Eckhaus quasi) zählt zu der anderen Strasse, welche halt den fetten 100MBit Anschluss hat.

Und so ein Vorwurf als "erfahrener Benutzer" mit über 2000 Beiträgen. Na bravo !


----------



## Monalye (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mobiles Internet zulegen, ich weiß zwar nicht wie das in Deutschland ist, aber bestimmt ähnlich. Ich hab' so einen Cube von T-Mobile, und hab bei meinem Tarif 10 Mbit Upload und 50 Mbit Download. Ich hab' zwar 70 GB begrenzt, dann würde gedrosselt werden, da ich aber keine Videofilme downloade, komme ich immer damit klar, reine Einteilungssache. Auf jeden Fall besser als so ein Internet mit dem du dich da abquälst, keinen Cent würden die von mir für diese Verbindung bekommen, das ist eine Frechheit.

Ich zb. hab dieses hier: http://www.t-mobile.at/homenet/ , den mittleren Tarif (Turbo), allerdings mit 70 GB weil ich nach der Vertragsverlängerung meine alten Daten mit übernehmen durfte. Selbst "light" wäre um ein vielfaches schneller als deines.


----------



## Batze (21. Dezember 2014)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Moment mal! Ich und nicht informieren? Falsch gedacht.
> Ich hab mich informiert und bei mir geht nicht mehr wie 2000er DSL.
> 
> Ich wohne im 2ten Haus in der Strasse und das erste Haus (das Eckhaus quasi) zählt zu der anderen Strasse, welche halt den fetten 100MBit Anschluss hat.
> ...



Wenn dem dann nicht so sein sollte, Sorry. Hatte zumindest den Anschein.

Zumindest weißt du nun warum es lagt.

@Mona

Mobiles Internet ist ja gut und schön und für viele eine Alternative, aber für Shooter nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Die Verzögerung ist einfach zu Groß. Wenn er einen Gegner sieht, ist er auch schon in dessen Schusshagel.
Das Problem ist nämlich der Upload


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

Seit neustem bietet Kabel Deutschland ja die Hotspot WLAN Flat an. Für Nichtkunden für 19,99 im Monat mit monatlicher Kündigungsfrist. Könnte das also mal für nen Monat testen. Empfange nen Hotspot von denen hier relativ gut.

Nette Preise habt ihr da in AUT.
Können wir nur von träumen.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Für mich hört sich das auch nicht wirklich nach normalem Lag wegen dem Upload an - habe früher auch ohne Probleme mit 256kb Upload gespielt.

Hab ein bissl recherchiert und einer im BF4 schreibt auch:


> 3Mbps down and 256Kbps up and no problems here.
> 
> Connection speed alone doesn't mean jack when it comes to online gaming or network priority/quality in general.


Quelle: https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/de/forum/threadview/2955065232028157747/


Hast noch andere Onlinetitel, die du ausprobieren könntest?
Wie sieht denn dein Ping aus - hast den schon mal ein wenig beobachtet? Wenns von der Internetverbindung her kommt, dann müsste dein Ping bei den Hängern ja ziemlich in die Höhe schießen.


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

Also bei CS Source laggts auch. Mein Ping is normal bei 30-40 aber die Internetverbindung ist allgemein relativ unkonstant. Mal so, mal so.

Werde bei BF4 auch stellenweise gekickt weil der Ping zu hoch ist. >130


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Verbindung ansich nicht wirklich stabil ist, könnts natürlich sein, dass du Packetloss hast - das wäre dann natürlich nicht so gut.

Kannst ja mal nen Server über längere Zeit pingen und schauen, ob du PL hast oder nicht.
Sieht dann ungefähr so aus (paar Zeilen ohne Packetloss)


> Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=27ms TTL=118
> Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=28ms TTL=118
> Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=28ms TTL=118
> Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=27ms TTL=118
> ...



Damit du nicht immer draufschauen musst, kannst die Ausgabe in ein Textfile pipen.
Hab mal nen BF4 Server rausgesucht - einfach cmd.exe und folgenden Befehl ausführen (musst halt noch deinen Benutzernamen einsetzen):

*ping 176.57.156.235 -t >C:\Users\deinUsername\Desktop\pingTest.txt*

Kannst dann ein paar Minuten laufen lassen und mit Strg+C abbrechen - anschließend kannst im Textfile schauen, wie das Ergebnis aussieht.


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub das ist es wohl.

Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=30ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=28ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=30ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=29ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=29ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=28ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=30ms TTL=120
Antwort von 176.57.156.235: Bytes=32 Zeit=29ms TTL=120

Ping-Statistik fr 176.57.156.235:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 146, Empfangen = 146, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 28ms, Maximum = 485ms, Mittelwert = 37ms
STRG-C


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

2ter Versuch:

Ping-Statistik fr 176.57.156.235:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 177, Empfangen = 177, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 1152ms, Mittelwert = 36ms
STRG-C


----------



## Schneeerich (21. Dezember 2014)

Naja, da der Vertrag noch realtiv neu ist (2-3Monate) und ich Azubi bin, hoffe ich auf etwas Kulanz, so dass vllt der Internetanschluss vorzeitig kündbar ist - Telefon würde ich behalten. Dann würde ich mir die Kabel Deutschland Hotspot Flat holen mit 10MBit down und 2MBit up.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du vlt auch Kabel-TV bei Dir? Denn über die TV-Dose ist ja auch Internet möglich, und dann oftmals auch sehr schnell.


----------



## Schneeerich (22. Dezember 2014)

Nee, leider Satellit.


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2014)

Scheint nicht recht stabil zu sein -.-
Hast schonmal beim Support nachgefragt, ob die das mal checken können bzw. ob da was nicht stimmt?


----------



## Schneeerich (22. Dezember 2014)

Jo, hab gerade mal angerufen.

Der Typ meinte, dass er mal den Port resettet. Das KÖNNTE helfen.(wer´s glaub wird seelig).
Hab ihn auch auf eine vorzeitig Kündigung wenigstens fürs Internet mal angesprochen. Er fragt mal nach. Könnte ein Kullanzfall sein.


Hab mir heute morgen bei Kabel D mal die Hotspot Wlan Flat geholt. Dauert 2-3 Tage bis die Einlogdaten per Post kommen.


----------

